# Tankmates for Celestial Pearl Danio aka Galaxy Rasbora



## relaxedcrazyman (Dec 19, 2013)

Hey guys!

Ii have a 10g filtered, cycled tank. Currently there are pond snails (ugh), a few trumpet snails, a few cherry shrimp, and most recently (went in yesterday) my 10 CPD!!!

I was so excited to get them, i totally didnt realize how tiny they are, and how super shy they are. I drip acclimated them, and they are in the tank hiding, lol. (I know it will take a little while for them to get adjusted to the new environment)

I have heard they can be very very shy unless they have tankmates (certain other fish)

What would you recommend? I was thinking chili rasbora, but I am not picky, just want something that usually hangs around the top of the tank, is flashy (my 3 year old cousin would much appreciate it) and that won't harass my CPD.

Thanks for reading, and I look forward to your responses!


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

You could do a betta, chilli rasboras, marbled hatchetfish, copper rasboras, guppies, platies, or white cloud minnows. I know that they dont hang around the top but if you want color, nothing beats a pair of electric blue or german blue rams. Ur cousin should think they r flashy even though they don't stay at the top. Is the tank planted? 

P.s. Congrats on ur 10 CPDs!!!!! I'm jealous
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

tankman12 said:


> You could do a betta, chilli rasboras, marbled hatchetfish, copper rasboras, guppies, platies, or white cloud minnows. I know that they dont hang around the top but if you want color, nothing beats a pair of electric blue or german blue rams. Ur cousin should think they r flashy even though they don't stay at the top. Is the tank planted?
> 
> P.s. Congrats on ur 10 CPDs!!!!! I'm jealous
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I wouldn't put white clouds in a warm water tank. They are cold water fish. I also don't think hatchetfish or rams are appropriate for a 10 gallon.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Flint said:


> I wouldn't put white clouds in a warm water tank. They are cold water fish. I also don't think hatchetfish or rams are appropriate for a 10 gallon.


Okay maybe not the white clouds. But the marbled hatchets would be fine. Not the regular silver type though, the marbles are smaller than the silvers and would be a better option. Also the rams would be fine, I've kept them and have breed them in a 10g. But it has to be planted with a good amount of hiding spot and territory areas.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

i would be careful add much more than you have. a small school of micro rasboras is as far as i would stock it.you may want to wait awhile before adding new fish so your bacterial colony has a chance to adjust to your new addition.


----------



## relaxedcrazyman (Dec 19, 2013)

thanks for the replies, it is pretty well planted. i am thinking about chili rasbora, or green neon tetras.

thoughts?


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

If you're set on adding another school I'd opt neons.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BWG (Oct 11, 2011)

I wouldn't pick the green neons. They won't help you fill out the tank since they tend to occupy the same region as CPDs. Chili rasboras are one of my favorite fish so hard not to pick them, they tend to explore the whole tank.

If you want other options there's the Vietnamese white cloud-Tanichthys micagemmae (but only if you're keeping the CPDs in towards the lower end of their range) and gold ring Danios -Danio tinwini.


----------



## relaxedcrazyman (Dec 19, 2013)

ordered the chili rasbora today! hopefully they all get along well


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Pygmy cories for the bottom! <3


----------

